

Balancing Work / Startup / Life / Sleep - levirosol
http://www.levirosol.com/index.php/2010/10/08/balancing-work-startup-life-sleep/

======
timgifford
I try to minimize the number of things I'm working on at a time. If I start
something new, I try (and fail frequently) to complete what I was working on
previously.

------
levirosol
With the number of startup founder / employees on HN, I'm curious what things
you guys do to keep everything in balance.

